# Uncle Rog @ LR tests the Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 OS



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Sadly, good but not great:

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/07/sigma-24-70mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm-art-sharpness-tests/

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2017)

He says the left the "F" off the front of ART.

Its pretty hard to do a great 24-70 lens and also keep the priced down. Canon spent a lot of time and money coming up with their existing one.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 14, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> He says the left the "F" off the front of ART.
> 
> Its pretty hard to do a great 24-70 lens and also keep the priced down. Canon spent a lot of time and money coming up with their existing one.



Seeing those 24-70 with IS systems lately (Nikkor, Sigma or Tamron), I now fully understand why Canon left IS out. 24-70 II is awesomely sharp lens and it seems that tailoring IS for such wide focal range is bringing some optical compromises. I'm absolutely happy with my 24-70 II copy and practically never missed IS there.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 14, 2017)

I guess Sigma had to fill a spot in their lens offerings and this is the best they could do. Sometimes it may be better to just hold off releasing a disappointing design.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 15, 2017)

Stabilised (small and light) zooms is not Sigma's area of expertise.
CA levels of this lens are truly revolting. They should not really release a lens with Art designation with such a mediocre (not to use a stronger wording) qualities. Well, it happens. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> He says the left the "F" off the front of ART.
> 
> Its pretty hard to do a great 24-70 lens and also keep the priced *size* *and* *weight* down. Canon spent a lot of time and money coming up with their existing one.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 15, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Stabilised (small and light) zooms is not Sigma's area of expertise.
> CA levels of this lens are truly revolting. They should not really release a lens with Art designation with such a mediocre (not to use a stronger wording) qualities. Well, it happens.
> 
> 
> ...



This makes my quest for the best 24-70/2.8 slightly easier. Now Canon's sharpness vs Tamron's IS? 

Edit: a slightly grayish new Canon is under $1600! https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=canon%2024-70%202.8%20ii&_dcat=3323&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=1000&_trksid=p2045573.m1684, it makes decision even harder...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 15, 2017)

If the new Tamron 24-70 G2 will be what I expect from it to be : improved, glitch free, fluent image stabilisation, improved sharpness away from centre and refined bokeh quality, then this Sigma offering will have a very difficult time impressing event shooters. Very high chances that Tamron will deliver a very strong performing 24-70 workhorse this time round. That said, my 24-70 / 70-200 combo is Canon II L glass. I come to realization that shooting an event with mix of glass from 2 different vendors results in vastly non-uniform colours in the output files. 
Put simple : it looks awkward when colours are unmatched from one image to enother. It can be fixed, but not always to my absolute satisfaction. 



Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Stabilised (small and light) zooms is not Sigma's area of expertise.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 15, 2017)

Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Stabilised (small and light) zooms is not Sigma's area of expertise.
> ...



CPW had genuine USA ones for $1,599 yesterday.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 15, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > SecureGSM said:
> ...



I'll take a few more days to make up my mind  Greentoe is also a good option.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 15, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> If the new Tamron 24-70 G2 will be what I expect from it to be : improved, glitch free, fluent image stabilisation, improved sharpness away from centre and refined bokeh quality, then this Sigma offering will have a very difficult time impressing event shooters. Very high chances that Tamron will deliver a very strong performing 24-70 workhorse this time round. That said, my 24-70 / 70-200 combo is Canon II L glass. I come to realization that shooting an event with mix of glass from 2 different vendors results in vastly non-uniform colours in the output files.
> Put simple : it looks awkward when colours are unmatched from one image to enother. It can be fixed, but not always to my absolute satisfaction.
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think they can improve sharpness using better coatings?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 15, 2017)

If 70-200 G2 is anything we can go by, then we can expect improved sharpness away from center, better IS, etc.
I do not have a crystal ball at my disposal nor I am keen to make any unsubstantiated claims, but there is a reasonable chance for new Tamron 24-70 G2 lens to be a substantially better performer than the original.



Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > If the new Tamron 24-70 G2 will be what I expect from it to be : improved, glitch free, fluent image stabilisation, improved sharpness away from centre and refined bokeh quality, then this Sigma offering will have a very difficult time impressing event shooters. Very high chances that Tamron will deliver a very strong performing 24-70 workhorse this time round. That said, my 24-70 / 70-200 combo is Canon II L glass. I come to realization that shooting an event with mix of glass from 2 different vendors results in vastly non-uniform colours in the output files.
> ...


----------



## Jopa (Jul 15, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> If 70-200 G2 is anything we can go by, then we can expect improved sharpness away from center, better IS, etc.
> I do not have a crystal ball at my disposal nor I am keen to make any unsubstantiated claims, but there is a reasonable chance for new Tamron 24-70 G2 lens to be a substantially better performer than the original.
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea the G2 is also optically the same as the G1, but I remember I read somewhere it has lots of improvements. It gives me a HOPE!


----------



## deleteme (Jul 15, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> He says the left the "F" off the front of ART.
> 
> Its pretty hard to do a great 24-70 lens and also keep the priced down. Canon spent a lot of time and money coming up with their existing one.



I have been saying this for some time.
Everyone has had a swing at this and only Canon seemed to make a success at the expense of a lot of criticism for not having IS.
At the time Canon said that adding IS would reduce IQ.
As no one has been able to prove them wrong, I am guessing they are correct.


----------

